# Does Benadryly make a dog pee alot?



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Had dog into vet last week hor a hemotoma. Vet gave him some kinda of shot maybe steroid and been giving him Benadryl twice a day. Hes peeing like crazy. Woke me up last night whining.
Normal 1 minute pee break has been 10 minutes roughly, peeing several times.
Thanks, Brad


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

Yes it can. Steroids definitely do.

Meredith


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

Dry mouth = drinking more? = peeing more?


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

mwk56 said:


> Yes it can. Steroids definitely do.
> 
> Meredith


Last week like this past week? Or last week like before last weekend? If the latter I'd be concerned too and would contact my vet tomorrow. If just over this week then as the others said, steroids will do that. But if it continues then contact your vet.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Sounds like the steroids . Pred or steroid injections make them eat drink and pee more usually.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Vet visit was 12/23 and one shot of something and think it might have been steroids but not sure. Been giving Benadryl since. Ill call him tomorow they were real busy so didnt get to talk to him except on phone I just droped him off. Hematoma seems to have cleared. Thought one shot of steroids wouldnt last this long.
Thanks folks


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

For the hematoma steroid was likely Vetalog aka Panalog


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

My almost 13 year old takes Benadryl 2 times per day. Helps with LP . No pee issues at all after 2 years, pregnisone will do that but not Benadryl. I have 4 vey old labs and he is the tank! Never an accident!


----------



## mnadams (May 12, 2006)

Benadryl no; steroids definitely yes. Benadryl is an antihistamine with anticholinergic properties that actually make urination more difficult. Steroids, via increasing serum glucose levels will make urination more frequent. Sorry for getting technical, but what I do, so thought I'd bring the "stayed at a Holiday Inn Express", well meaning responses to an end.... Good luck!


----------

